# .red - A Mini Snowboarding Video (GoPro)



## BigSky Shredder (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, I haven't been on here in forever, so I thought I'd share a video I just made.

The footage is from Big Sky Resort and Showdown (Montana), from two separate days. I wish my brother would actually record me in 3rd person, but 1st person will have to do for now.

Anyways, I edited this in a total of probably 3-4 hours. I was mainly just trying to get a feel for vegas and aae after being away from it for so long. The 48 fps really helped alot with the slow shots, afterall, whats a snowboard movie without slow-mo?

I know there's alot of distortion due to twixtor, I just wasn't feeling patient enough at the time to mask out the distortion. When I do a full video of me, I most likely will end up doing so. I am going to record at 720p 60 fps next time I go up, lately I've been recording at 1280x960 (technically 960p) at 48 fps. I did 960p due to a larger view angle. Once I get my FOV on track, I will probably end up going 720p due to the 60 fps.

Anyways, heres the video:

Red. - YouTube


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Am I high right now? Cause it felt like I was when watching that.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Um where's the actual riding? Seems a tad over edited.


----------



## BigSky Shredder (Dec 2, 2011)

kctahoe said:


> Um where's the actual riding? Seems a tad over edited.


Haha yeah its over edited.. I wasn't planning on showing a bunch of film, I just felt like editing it. Once my brother hooks me up and starts recording me in the third person, I'm going to actually make a full video and not over edit. 

This was just a fun video I felt like editing with the footage I had taken.


----------



## BigSky Shredder (Dec 2, 2011)

l burke l said:


> Am I high right now? Cause it felt like I was when watching that.



So your saying... that it made you feel better? haha


----------



## eastcoastsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty trippy, but neat to watch. What's the name of the dubstep in the vid?


----------



## BigSky Shredder (Dec 2, 2011)

eastcoastsnow said:


> Pretty trippy, but neat to watch. What's the name of the dubstep in the vid?


Thanks. Its 'Sierra Leone' By 'Mt Eden'


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

cool tweaking of the edit.. It's fun to practice and learn new edit tricks.. the footage is pretty sad though. In montana? good terrain and pow.. go find some pow!


----------



## BigSky Shredder (Dec 2, 2011)

oneshot said:


> cool tweaking of the edit.. It's fun to practice and learn new edit tricks.. the footage is pretty sad though. In montana? good terrain and pow.. go find some pow!


Haha yeah, I need someone to film me man. I got the Skipole mount, it gets here in like a week. I'll definitely put some pow shots in there


----------

